
UBiome founder presented herself as years younger than she was - AndrewBissell
https://www.businessinsider.com/ubiome-startup-fbi-raid-jessica-richman-ceo-founders-misled-age-2019-5
======
yhoneycomb
Looking at photos of her, it's laughable that people believed her.

[https://m.wsj.net/video/20151021/102115richman/102115richman...](https://m.wsj.net/video/20151021/102115richman/102115richman_960x540.jpg)

There's no way anyone who looks like this is under 30.

------
ggg2
this is common among man too. a friend refused a exec position because he
"would have to get cosmetic surgery often".

now, the fact that she was featured in those "X under 30" lists should speaks
lots about the journalist! yet they are not even named.

